# R.Y.



## Frank06

Hi,

I just came across a Finnish organisation called [name] *ry*. I understand that the abbreviation R.Y. means something as association, but I was wondering what R.Y. exactly stands for in Finnish. I hope somebody can enlighten me.

Many thanks in advance.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

ry = rekisteröity yhdistys


----------



## jonquiliser

...which means, roughly, "registered association". I don't know what legal terms it corresponds to in other languages, but in Finnish law it means, primarily, that the association is a legal person.


----------



## Frank06

Thank you, guys!

Frank


----------

